# Logo in Pfade umwandeln?



## Rayne (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Auf meiner Website http://www.sky-divezone.de seht ihr im Header mein Logo, welches ich mit Photoshop erstellt habe.

Jetzt kann man dieses jedoch nicht nach Belieben vergrößern/verkleinern, da die Qualität darunter leidet.
Also wollte ich das Logo mit Pfaden nachbauen.

Bei Geraden Kanten ist das ja nicht das Problem, aber wie bekomme ich solche Rundungen perfekt in Pfade umgesetzt?  

Alles Stück für Stück mit Pfaden "ummalen" ist zu eckig.
Die Form mit dem Zauberstab auszuwählen und aus der Auswahl einen Arbeitspfad zu erstellen, ist noch schlimmer :-(

Gibts da irgendeinen Trick, wie man in PS jede beliebige Form mit Pfaden perfekt nachbauen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Rayne.

Mit dem "Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug" kannst du Eck- in Kurvenpunkte umwandeln. Ziehe einfach mal mit dem genannten Werkzeug an einem Eckpunkt und du siehst was ich meine.
Sicherlich brauchst du ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit, aber das Ergebnis ist dafür sehr überzeugend.

Hier verweise ich auch immer gerne auf die Grundlagenschulung von Photozauber.de:

http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/schulungen/grund/grundlagen2005.pdf (Seite 36 bzw. 3.6)

Falls du noch spezifische Fragen hast - immer her damit. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## holzoepfael (5. Februar 2006)

Jaja, die Sache mit den Pfaden. Also ich habe mich auch lange schwer getan und dieses mächtige Werkzeug nie angerührt. Doch irgendwann habe ich begriffen, dass es ganz nützlich ist. Und eigentlich habe ich alles mit üben erlernt, also einfach einmal versuchen, irgendwann geht es dann schon.....


----------

